
Ask HN: Does anyone else hate to see social media (Facebook, Whatsapp, etc)? - jcslzr
I don&#x27;t think I am a bad person and I am not unemployed or divorced, although some friends certainly have more money than me, still, I don&#x27;t see or don&#x27;t want to understand why this happens to me.<p>It would seem like I am afraid of interacting with people on social media, but I like to interact with people in real life.
======
simplecomplex
Yes, so you're not the only one. I don't care to see what stupid news articles
and memes my friends happen to like every single day while mindlessly browsing
their phone in bed, at lunch, at their workdesk, etc.

I have a wife, a family, and friends. I see these people in real life. When I
go to my neighborhood cafe, I talk to the locals while drinking coffee, not
"working" on my laptop with Facebook/Slack/whatever in the background and
headphones in.

I don't talk to Alexa and Siri. I don't subscribe to Netflix, Spotify, or
Amazon Prime.

What's really creepy is all the people I come across that find this out tell
me "they hate social media but could never do that".

~~~
fabiomaia
Totally get the social network stuff. But I'm curious how (or if) you consume
media like movies and music if you don't use Netflix or Spotify? What did you
mean there?

~~~
simplecomplex
Yeah, I watch movies and listen to music.

I pirate movies (via bittorrent) mainly because it’s easier than maintaining
subscriptions with Netflix, HBO, Amazon Video, etc. I’m not against paying for
movies, I’m just not interested in walled gardens. If movies were sold like
bandcamp sells music, I’d gladly pay. I also hate running into buffering
issues, disappearing content, and netflix’s atrocious UI. I just google what I
want and download the movie in a few minutes.

I don’t use Spotify because of the same “walled garden” issue. I’ve bought
plenty of music through bandcamp, and for free listening I use YouTube and
various internet radio stations.

